# SPS-Ausgang 0..10V auf 0..24V wandeln



## Toddy80 (29 September 2008)

Hallo,

muss ein analoges Ausgangssignal von einer Beckhoff-Klemme (0..10V oder 0..20mA) auf ein 0..24V Signal umgewandelt haben.

Habt ihr Schaltungsvorschläge oder Ideen wie man das mit möglichst wenig Aufwand realisieren kann?

Gruß


----------



## o.s.t. (29 September 2008)

wäre noch interressant zu wissen, was für ein Strom benötigt wird bei den 0...24V

und noch interressanter  wasndas für ne Anwendung 

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## jabba (29 September 2008)

Mir würde da ein Spannungsregler einfallen, jedoch wird das bei kleiner 1,5V schwierig.
Oder ein Netzteil, z.B. Siemens mit regelbarer Ausgangsspannung.
Das kann aber nur 3-52V und wird mit 0-2.5V angesteuert. (165€)
6EP1353-2BA00 *SITOP POWER FLEXI GEREGELTE STROMVERSORGUNG EINGANG: AC 120/230 V AUSGANG: DC 3-52V/10A*,120W

Hängt als von den genauen Vorgaben und Einsatzzweck ab


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2008)

ATR Industrieelektronik baut so ziemlich alles was du haben willst ... habe da zuletzt 0..3V auf 4..20mA bestellt - kostenpunkt knappe 150taler ... einfach mal anfragen


----------



## Toddy80 (29 September 2008)

Hi,

an strom wird denk ich nicht viel gezogen (müsste ein hochohmiger Messeingang sein). Es ist für meine Heizung. Meine Therme braucht ein analoges Signal. 
Siemens fällt raus, will mit Beckhoff automatisieren und die Spannung Stufenlos per SPS verändern können.

Das mit dem Spannungsregler klingt doch schon ganz gut. Ich benötige auch nur einen Bereich von 10-24V.
Gibts vielleicht einen kleinen Stromlaufplan dazu?

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2008)

0-10V auf 10-20V - such mal nach boost-converter bzw. hochsetzsteller


----------



## jabba (29 September 2008)

hab da gerade so nee Idee .

Wenn's nicht unbedingt bis 24V gehen muss, sieh mal nach , welche Bürde die Analogausgangskarte von Beckhoff kann, und eventuell den übersteuerungsbereich.

ein 1200 Ohm Widerstand würde 24V bringen (Theorie) , da die Baugruppe Spannung braucht geht das also nicht, eher maximal 20V bei 1000Ohm, das würde dann nur ein paar Cent kosten.


----------



## Toddy80 (30 September 2008)

Bürde: < 500 Ω


----------



## Toddy80 (30 September 2008)

Was ist denn wenn ich eine Klemme mit 2 Ausgängen -10...10V verwende?
Würde dann den ersten Ausgang auf -10V stellen und mit dem anderen die Spannung bis auf 20V hochfahren. 

Beckhoff KL4132

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 September 2008)

Da die KL4132 potenzialgetrennt ist, könnte das gehen. Mit einer Zenerdiode in Reihe sollte damit auch ein Bereich von 4..24V machbar sein. Es darf nur nicht zum Industriestandard werden  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## reini_145 (30 September 2008)

*Aufwaertswandler*

Hallo, wenn du mit OP umgehen kannst ist diese Aufgabe rel. leicht.
Also das billigste ist eine kleine Schaltung mit einem OP 741, ca 50 Cent,
und eine Widerstandsbeschaltung von 1/2,4 und eine Versorgungsspannung von ca 30VDc und die Schaltung ist fertig. Der Ausgang 0-10 V an den pos. Eingang des OP und heraus kommt eine Spannung von 0-24 V. Fertig.

Fass dir das mal ins Auge,

gruss Reini


----------



## Tiktal (3 November 2017)

Hoffe ich werde nicht verprügelt das ich eine so alte Threat-Leiche wieder ausbuddel, aber es passt einfach so gut.

Ich möchte ebenfalls meine Heizung über einen analogen Ausgang steuern. Es handelt sich um eine WAGO 750-559 Klemme.

Kann mich da mal jemand in die richtige Richtung schubsen? Elektronik ist nun wirklich nicht meine Stärke...

Die Heizung hat bei ca. 8V Eingang 3Grad Soll-Vorlauftemperatur, bei 18V liegen wir irgendwo bei 80Grad. 
Brauche also irgendwas zwischen 8-18V an der Therme. Wenns nun 10-20V, oder 10-17V sind, spielt das auch keine Rolle.
Die Vorlauftemperatur wird sich in einem Bereich von 30-60Grad abspielen.

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## hicom500 (4 November 2017)

So was macht man mit einer kleinen OP Schaltung. Genauer hier: OP mit einer Verstärkung von 2.
Damit werden hier aus 0..10V 0..20V.

Google mal nach: OP als nichtinvertierender Verstärker

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Tiktal (4 November 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,
also den OPs war ich bereits auf der Spur, leider muss ich sagen das ich meist an den Datenblätter der Dinger gescheitert bin.
Habe nie die Angabe der Verstärkung gefunden.
Vielleicht einfach nur das falsche gefunden...

Ich schau nochmal.
Danke

Onno


----------



## Senator42 (5 November 2017)

Die Verstärkung wird durch Widerstände eingestellt.
Daher auch "Google mal nach: OP als nichtinvertierender Verstärker"

Die Verstärkung der OPs geht bei den Hunderttausenden los.


----------



## hicom500 (5 November 2017)

Das ist die Grundschaltung. Beide Widerstände 10k ergibt eine Verstärkung von 2.
Spannungsversorgung 24V und als OP den gutmütigen LM324


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Tiktal (6 November 2017)

Ok, danke Euch. Hab mir mal welche bestellt und werde es testen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2017)

Hi Onno!


Tiktal schrieb:


> Hoffe ich werde nicht verprügelt das ich eine so alte Threat-Leiche wieder ausbuddel, aber es passt einfach so gut.


Du ahnst vielleicht gar nicht, wie gut "verprügeln" und "Threat-Leiche" zueinander passen!? Aber wir lassen uns nicht drohen - schon gar nicht von Leichen ;o)
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tiktal (15 November 2017)

Es funktioniert auf dem Steckbrett schonmal super! Besten Dank!
Nun muss ich nur die unterschiedlichen Spannungen unter einen Hut bekommen (0-10V von der Steuerung, 24V Versorgungsspannung entweder von der Steuerung oder der Heizung und die 0-20V zur Heizung). 
Und dann muss nur noch die Steuerung hinhauen, aber schlimmer wie jetzt kanns eigentlich gar nicht werden ^^.

Gruß

Onno


----------

